# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Microsoft XBOX] XBOX 360

## BILLYgr

Καλησπέρα σε όλη τη παρέα! Αυτη η φώτο είναι από χbox 360 το οποίο δεν ανάβει. Βρήκα το (κυκλομονο) να μετραη βραχυκύκλωμα γράφει 
53 907. Κατά πασσα πιθανότητα αυτό θα είναι η βλάβη. Ερώτηση από που μπορώ να το βρω αυτό βρε παιδιά? εάν βρω κάποιο παρόμοιο από sassi tv η άλλο... θα κάνει?? η αλοιος  από που??? Σας Ευχαριστώ και καλή χρονιά να έχουμε με υγειά για όλους!!!
foto xbox 360.jpgxbox 360.jpg

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου αυτό είναι κάποιο transistor (πιθανώς BJT αλλά δεν ξέρω και σίγουρα), όπως βλέπεις έχει τρία ποδαράκια και όταν λες μέτρησες βραχυκύκλωμα τι ακριβώς εννοείς,..καταρχήν με το εξάρτημα κολλημένο στη πλακέτα οι μετρήσεις κάποιες φορές ξεγελούν. Μην είσαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι αυτό είναι η βλάβη... :Unsure:

----------


## BILLYgr

Γεια σου Μάνο! Μετραη βραχυκύκλωμα στο ένα ποδαράκι κολλημένο. Όμως στο πίσω μέρος η πλακέτα έχει ένα ίδιο με άλλα στοιχειά και μετραη κανονικά. Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το πρόβλημα η εάν έχει γνώμη κάποιος συνάδελφος ας μας πη.  Πως το βρίσκω? η εαν βάζω κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## toni31

Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο να είναι όντως βραχυκυκλωμένο, αλλά είναι λάθος λογική η μέτρηση πάνω στην πλακέτα, διότι όπως σου είπαν μπορεί να δώσει λάθος μέτρηση και δεύτερον είναι λάθος λογική να κάνεις σύγκριση δύο ίδια εξαρτήματα που μπορεί να είναι συνδεδεμένα με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Μπορεί να το βρεις με κωδικό το εξάρτημα αλλά για ποιο σίγουρα πρέπει να το δεις στο σχηματικό.

----------


## toni31

Δεν έχω εμπειρία πάνω στα XBOX, αλλά λόγω ότι αυτό που έχεις είναι το RF module και διάφορες αναφορές γίνονται για έναν πυκνωτή C58 σε κάποια μοντέλα στο module θα το κοιτούσα λίγο.

----------


## BILLYgr

Ευχαριστώ Αντώνη αύριο θα το μετρησω εκτός αυτή τη φορά εάν όντως έχει ανάστροφη που το βρίσκω????  παραλληλα θα δω και για τον πυκνωτή c58 είναι η θέση που βρίσκετε?

----------


## toni31

Ναι είναι η θέση

----------

